# Icd9 - COLON MUCOSA:confused



## mamacase1 (Dec 5, 2010)

WAHT ICD9 CODE WOULD U USE FOR COLON MUCOSA


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Colon mucosa is an anatomical structure - what's wrong with it? (Abnormal, inflamed, etc...)


----------



## mamacase1 (Dec 6, 2010)

*inflammed*

its inflamed and he removed it with BX


----------



## marak0829 (Dec 6, 2010)

558.9


----------



## mamacase1 (Dec 6, 2010)

thank you for your help


----------

